#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Μέγιστο πλάτος εξωστών εντός Δ και εντός δ

## sultanos

καλησπερα σας!
τί πλάτος επιτρέπεται να έχουν οι εξώστες εντός Δ και εντός δ.....? 1/10Π ???
ευχαριστω!

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. §3 του άρθρου 16 του *ΝΟΚ*, όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει.

----------


## sultanos

Το δέχομαι....αλλά ΝΟΚ αρθ.17 παρ.γ ( βεράντες ...... μήκος 1/3 της όψης που αντιστοιχεί και μέχρι καθαρό πλάτος 1.20 μ. ?????
υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ ανοιχτού εξώστη και βεράντας ?
αρθ.2 παρ.5 ανοιχτοί εξώστες ( μπαλκόνι είναι η οριζόντια προεξοχή του δαπέδου.....
βεράντα ????

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά επισημαίνεις ότι ο ορισμός της "βεράντας" δεν υπάρχει στους ορισμούς.
Το τι εννοεί ο νομοθέτης άγνωστο.

Στο Τεύχος Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του Δεκ.2012 γράφει:
"Στο επίπεδο του ισογείου και κατ’ επέκταση του δαπέδου του, όταν ο *ανοιχτός εξώστης («βεράντα ισογείου»)* είναι μπαζωμένος, θεωρείται ότι αποτελεί διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντος χώρου και δεν προσμετράται στο σύνολο των επιτρεπόμενων εξωστών."
Από το παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι: "βεράντα" = "ανοιχτός εξώστης"

Το "συνολικού μήκους μικρότερου ή ίσου του 1/3 της όψης στην οποία αντιστοιχεί και μέχρι καθαρού πλάτους 1,20μ." αναφέρεται στα *cours anglaises* και όχι και σε σκάλες, ράμπες κ.λπ. που αναφέρονται νωρίτερα στην πρόταση.
Δώσε προσοχή στη θέση των κομμάτων (",").

----------


## sargyrop

Μπορεί κάποιος παρακαλώ να μου διευκρινίσει με βάση το σκαρίφημα που επισυνάπτω (με χρήση κατοικίας) και με βάση ότι στο πλάγιο όριο εφάπτεται κτήριο:

1) Αν ο ο ΑΗΧ (1) σε επαφή με το πλάγιο όριο, θα μπορούσε να γίνει εξώστης που απέχει 1μ από το πλάγιο όριο? Με ενδιαφέρει να αυξηθεί η επιφάνεια του εξώστη/ΑΗΧ.

2) Αν επιτρέπεται ο εξώστης (2) να είναι σε επαφή με το πλάγιο όριο (εννοείται ότι απέχει >Δ από το μπροστινό όριο)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι στο ισόγειο μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ως μπαζωτή βεράντα, αλλά το ερώτημα είναι κυρίως για τους υπερκείμενους ορόφους.

----------


## Xάρης

1) Νομίζω ότι μπορεί.

2) Ναι, παρόλο που δεν συνηθίζεται.

----------

sargyrop

----------


## sargyrop

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Επιβεβαιώνω, μετά από επικοινωνία με το τμήμα ΝΟΚ του ΤΕΕ, ότι εξώστες παρά το όριο (εντός δ δηλαδή) επιτρέπονται, αρκεί να υπάρχει απόσταση Δ από πίσω όριο. Έτσι, και ο εξώστης (1) μπορεί να είναι στο όριο (χωρίς δηλαδή να αφήσουμε απόσταση 1μ).

----------

Xάρης

----------


## anka

Καλησπέρα.

Σε γωνιακά οικόπεδα που αφήνουμε δxδ  στην εσωτερική γωνία, επιτρέπεται εξώστης;

Εννοώ κάτι τέτοιο:




Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §3 του άρθρου 16 του ΝΟΚ:"Ανοικτοί εξώστες *εντός* των υποχρεωτικών αποστάσεων Δ ή δ του κτιρίου από τα όρια ή από άλλο κτίριο του ίδιου οικοπέδου δεν κατασκευάζονται με πλάτος μεγαλύτερο του 1/4xΔ ή 1/4xδ από την επιφάνεια της όψης του κτιρίου και η απόστασή τους από τα όρια του οικοπέδου δεν είναι μικρότερη από 1,00μ.."Άρα, κατ' αρχάς επιτρέπονται εξώστες εντός δ και Δ.

Υπάρχουν όμως δύο περιορισμοί:
το πλάτος τους να είναι ≤1/4*δ ή ≤1/4*Δ *ΚΑΙ*η απόστασή τους από το όριο του οικοπέδου να είναι ≥1,00μ.

----------


## anka

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Ναι το γνωρίζω.

Στο σκαρίφημα που έχω αναρτήσει, οι προϋποθέσεις αυτές ισχύουν κατά τη διεύθυνση Υ. Αναρωτιόμουν αν πρέπει να ισχύει το 1/4δ και κατά τη διεύθυνση Χ που είναι το μήκος του εξώστη και όχι το βάθος του.

Παρεμπιπτόντως έθεσα το ερώτημα με το σκαρίφημα στο ΤΕΕ, στο γραφείο ΝΟΚ στην Αθήνα αλλά και στο γραφείο ΝΟΚ του ΤΕΕ Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας. Πήρα ακριβώς αντίθετες απαντήσεις (το ένα γραφείο μου απάντησε οτι επιτρέπεται όπως το δείχνω στο σκαρίφημα, και το άλλο οτι δεν επιτρέπεται).

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν χρειάζεται να ελεγχθεί ΚΑΙ κατα Χ.

Ερώτηση σε όσους είπαν ότι δεν γίνεται. 
Έστω ότι το οικόπεδο δεν είναι γωνιακό αλλά μεσαίο με απόσταση Δ από το πίσω όριο και δ από τα πλάγια όρια. 
Έστω ότι στο οικόπεδο αυτό, το κτήριο εφάπτεται στο πλάγιο όριο του οικοπέδου και η απόσταση από το πίσω όριο είναι Δ. 
Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε εξώστη εντός του Δ, μέχρι βάθους Δ/4 αλλά σε επαφή με το πλάγιο όριο;
Μήπως τότε θα έλεγαν πάλι "ΟΧΙ" και ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει απόσταση δ/4 και από το πλάγιο όριο;

----------

anka

----------

